# Me and Cesars St. Patricks day



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Today is so gorgeous! its like 75 degrees outside! so i took Cesar down to the beach and we had a blast! after being there about half an hour we met the sweetest boxer named rocky and his owner let him off lead where him and Cesar went running around having a great time then a few moms came with all there little tiny kids to play in the water and NOT one got slimed OR knocked down.

one littler girl dropped her shoe into the water and was trying to grab it Cesar went and picked it up out of the water and the littler girl goes "HEY! gimme that!" and grabbed it right out of his mouth cesar just let it go with a smile on his face tail wagging the kids mom was very impressed and told me so over and over again  i was so proud of him.
well heres some pictures








































i was only able to get a few pics of rocky and the kids before hte battery died in the cam i was so mad!
























2 of hte little kids were getting naked becuase they wanted to go swimming! lol there were big chunks of ice floating in the water


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

happy st. patricks day!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

BTW thats a vibration collar NOT shock collar.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I love the picture where Ceasar is riding a mini Iceberg, lol. Great pictures Thanks for sharing them


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome pictures! :lol: where are you guys at that water is so freakin cold it looks like! i love the frog legs in teh sand! nothing better! :thumb:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Awesome pictures! :lol: where are you guys at that water is so freakin cold it looks like! i love the frog legs in teh sand! nothing better! :thumb:


we live in Upper MI right on the great lake Superior the coldest of the great lakes.
yeh i was AMAZED that when we got there Cesar jumped right into the water and he never acted cold once! never shiverd or nothing Yup deffintetly a yooper dog


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> we live in Upper MI right on the great lake Superior the coldest of the great lakes.
> yeh i was AMAZED that when we got there Cesar jumped right into the water and he never acted cold once! never shiverd or nothing Yup deffintetly a yooper dog


Ha- I haven't heard that term in a long time ("yooper"). By the way, I'm from Michigan, too (originally)-- the lower part..


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i was born down state in big rapids and we moved here when i was 9 years old i love it here its great so much to do outdoors!
boy thats a long way from home for you Newyorkdogue!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> i was born down state in big rapids and we moved here when i was 9 years old i love it here its great so much to do outdoors!
> boy thats a long way from home for you Newyorkdogue!


Nah- not so far... but a big change in terms of way of life, for sure! 

All the folks I knew that lived in the UP were real, hard-core outdoor-types (which makes perfect sense). 

Best thing about Michigan was that you were never too far from any lake-- I spent a lot of time on Lake Erie (family has a cottage there); and also Lake Michigan.

I don't know lake Superior that well, though--- but it looks awesome


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When I saw that first photo I thought it was photoshopped to look like he is walking on water! He's a brave dog to get on that tiny ice chunk.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

in many palces it makes you feel like your at the ocean i adore ontonagon beach its huge and all open but its cold as sh*t!!

alot of family from down state who have visted us were amazed at how long we have to drive to get anywhere its nothing to drive 2 hours to go shopping for a single thing (like pet supplies) and the whole way there its nothing but woods.

i live RIGHT in town like houses all around us and we get deer herds,bears and moose go thru our yard (we havent personally seen a moose in the yard but have heard others tell us there was moose in the morning) theres woods all around us


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Two hours to pick up stuff? Wow. Here, in NYC, I am spoiled-- I can get just about anything 24/7... usually within a few blocks of where I live!

By the way, Mateo is from Michigan, too. His breeder lives in Crystal, MI--- not too far from Big Rapids, actually


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

He is such a handsome boy!


----------

